# Firefox und MailTo-Links



## larryson (29. November 2007)

Guten Morgen,

ein Bekannter von mir hat eine Website erstellt. Dort taucht nun das Problem auf, das die MailTo Links vom Firefox nicht erkannt werden bzw. sich der Mail-Client nicht öffnet.

Im I-Explorer funktioniert jedoch alles wie gewünscht.

Woran kann das liegen oder besser gesagt, wie kann er es ändern?

Wenn irgendwelche Informationen benötigt werden, bitte anfragen, ich bin nicht so der HTML-Kenner.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Maik (29. November 2007)

Hi,

scheint so, dass Firefox mailto-Links nicht unterstützt, denn das SELFHTML-Beispiel http://de.selfhtml.org/html/verweise/anzeige/a_href_mailto.htm öffnet bei mir auch nicht den Email-Client (Thunderbird).



> Der Verweis ist bei Anwendern nur ausführbar, wenn der Web-Browser das Erstellen und Absenden von E-Mails unterstützt (z.B. Netscape), oder wenn bei solchen Verweisen automatisch ein E-Mail-Programm gestartet wird (dies ist z.B. beim Internet Explorer der Fall).


----------



## Tobias Menzel (29. November 2007)

hmm ... meiner tuts.

Probier mal das aus: http://de.susewiki.org/index.php?title=Firefox_-_mailto_(Mailprogramm_ändern)



> MailTo Links


Ansonsten würde ich sicher gehen, dass "mailto" klein geschrieben wird.

Gruß
.


----------



## Maik (29. November 2007)

Okay, ist somit eine Frage der "Programmkonfiguration". 

Doch wenn der Seitenbesucher dies im FF nicht eingestellt hat, sind die Email-Links für ihn vermutlich auch nicht nutzbar.


----------



## larryson (30. November 2007)

Hmm, danke erstmal für eure Antworten! 

In Opera geht's übrigens auch nicht. 

Kann es daran liegen, das die Seite mit dem Publisher von microsoft erstellt wurde


----------



## Gumbo (30. November 2007)

Wie sieht denn der von dir benutzte Testlink aus?


----------



## Maik (30. November 2007)

Hi,

ich hab mir das im Opera (9.24) etwas näher angeschaut, denn ich nutze ihn eigentlich nur zum Testen von CSS-Code. 

Also, zunächst mal muss in Opera ein Email-Konto existieren bzw. angelegt werden, damit das mailto-Protokoll beim Klick auf einen Email-Verweis genutzt werden kann. 

In den erweiterten Programmeinstellungen kann nun festgelegt werden, mit welcher Anwendung das mailto-Protokoll "abgewickelt" werden soll:


In Opera öffnen
Mit der Standardanwendung öffnen 
Mit anderem Programm öffnen
Auf meinem System befinden sich "Outlook Express" und "Thunderbird" als Email-Clients, wobei "OE" vom System lediglich mit dem IE vorinstalliert wurde, und "Thunderbird" meine Standardanwendung ist.

Wenn ich nun die Standardanwendung als Option wähle, passiert beim Klick auf den Email-Verweis im Opera überhaupt nichts,  Thunderbird wird nicht geöffnet. Wähl ich hingegen "OE" als anderes Programm, startet es einwandfrei.

Du siehst, es ist mitunter eine Frage der Browser- / Systemeinstellungen, ob und wie die Browser den mailto-Link handeln.

Um den generierten Quellcode aus "Publisher" beurteilen zu können, solltest du ihn mal posten.


----------



## Gumbo (30. November 2007)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Also, zunächst mal muss […]


Puh, Mac OS X macht einem das zum Glück einfacher. Da weiß das Betriebssystem, welches E-Mail-Programme installiert sind und welches das Standardprogramm ist, und jedes andere Programm kann das erfragen.


----------



## Maik (30. November 2007)

Das weiß Windows auch.

In dem von dir zitierten Absatz geht es vielmehr um den Email-Account (Name, Email-Adresse, Mail-Server), der in Opera genutzt werden soll, und der Opera mitgeteilt werden muss, sofern dies noch nicht geschehen ist, um Emails handeln zu können.


----------

